# finally I got Jay eating from my finger



## Kaa (Apr 25, 2016)

*its all good progress*

hello.
:thumbup: im feeling happy Jay... he's letting me stroke his chest and eating from my fingers:thumbup: i would get some pics but he is currently sat 1/2 on the perch and 1/2 on my little finger. i can reach my laptop but my phone is just out of reach...

i have also found favourite food, He loves celery... can someone please confirm it ok to feed it to him

is there a way to get him from 50/50 perch and finger, he is just sat there and its been over 30mins and my arm is aching. i have celery as a bribe/treat on my hand for him to collect

Thanks


----------



## ReneBC (Mar 26, 2016)

30 mins hehe, no wonder your arm is aching !
Anyways, Celery is fine, has a very high water content though, so watch out for runny droppings 

Try and move your hand a little further away, very slowly, he might retreat to the perch a couple of times, but eventually, he will step the other way


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

How wonderful for you to have success. The celery is fine keep offering other greens as well though. Perhaps you can use a pencil or other form of small perch if you are not ready to offer your finger for him to perch on. Simply slowly and gently move the pencil or finger towards his tummy and lower it down to his feet more times than not they will step up. Say step up as you do it so he becomes used to hearing this as well.:green pied:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so glad that little Jay is warming up to you  Keep in mind that even if he likes you to pet him now, he very well may not once he gets a bit older. Budgies in general do not like being touched  

Congratulations with the celery success--hopefully that will get him interested in other leafy greens soon! :thumbsup:

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Kaa (Apr 25, 2016)

With my last budgie ash she was easy to train, when I put some perches in the cage I hade some wood dowel leftover so I wrapped it in paper parcel string and it did the job. But Jay hates it with a passion 








Sorry rhe pic is upside-down but you get the idea

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaa (Apr 25, 2016)

we did it, 1st time so it's a fantastic start... but he made a brake for it and flew into the wall and hurt his nose (can't remember it's official name) but then he sat with me

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ReneBC (Mar 26, 2016)

Ahh, the first battlescar, welcome to the world of worry, that is budgie ownership!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm glad he wanted to land on you! That for sure means he's starting to see you as a safe place to go when he's scared or wants company 

I hope his cere heals soon! :fingerx:


----------



## Kaa (Apr 25, 2016)

the next day and i feel like im back to square one

But i'm currently sat offering my finger to him and he keeps lifting one foot onto my finger then taking it back, but when i move my finger away he grips as if to say "don't go" its lovely in a frustrating way... but i will hang in here


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Don't worry, this is how he's building confidence with you. Try not to get frustrated--it takes time for him to build up the courage to fully stand on your finger again now that he knows you won't hurt him :2thumbs:


----------



## Kaa (Apr 25, 2016)

*Jay is out the cage...*

Today Jay is exploring his new surroundings. I have had to save him a few times but then he will sit with me for a short time then off to Explorer again.... and so far _ touch wood [i/] He hasn't crashed into many more walls... 

































Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk_


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Jay will take a little time to explore the room and know his way around but soon enough, he'll be a pro! 
I'm glad he's staying safe and you're keeping watchful eye out for him. I have five of mine out right now and it can be a little hectic watching them.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Jay is beautiful looks like he is out to explore around his new home..I am glad you are keeping a good eye on him.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Jay is precious, I'm glad he's starting to hang out around the room and it's great that you're keeping an eye out on him :thumbsup:

He's a sweet little guy!


----------



## Kaa (Apr 25, 2016)

Its a new day... He keeps jumping to the front of the cage but as soon as i apear he jumps back in... so i am just giving him some space while keeping an eye on him...

and just as i type this he takes flight


----------



## Kaa (Apr 25, 2016)

*Jays perch training but slightly aggressive, happy with progress though.*

I got Jay to step onto a perch I made and used when I had Ash
















I'm extremely happy with this bit of progress as I was able to bring him out the cage and he sat with with me.... but he also was biting the cord on the perch (paper parcel string) in what seems an aggressive way. he might be getting use to new perch and experimenting 









But then he settled a bit and it looked like he was trying to unwrap the cord from the perch.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm glad Jay's training session went well and you got to spend good quality time with him. :thumbsup:
Budgies in general like to busy themselves by chewing, some will do it more often and thoroughly than others. 
In the particular case you have described, it seems Jay was simply giving in to his natural chewing instincts, he wasn't being aggressive.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I agree with Ana regarding Jay's chewing, he does not look like he is being aggressive in the pictures his body language is relaxed and happy I think. Remember to take things slowly and let Jay settle.ied lovie:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Jay looks very handsome on his perch and it does sound like he was having a little fun with it, too  

I'm glad he's doing so well!


----------



## Kaa (Apr 25, 2016)

Bonding with Jay had been up and down but it has also been great fun way have been singing along to the radio and he loves the band 'Hilltop hoods' but today he has been eating celery from my finger and it's a great step in my books


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's awesome, I'm glad you were able to hand feed Jay some celery! arty: 
It's a win-win situation in terms of bonding and eating healthy snacks! :2thumbs:

Since you currently had a total of 4 threads recently created here at the Taming and Bonding section, I have combined all of these threads into one so that you are better able to keep track of Jay's progress.

If you want to, I can move your thread to the Training Journals' section and if you'd like the title to be changed to something like "Jay's training journal", I can also do that for you.


----------



## shaz128blue (Feb 18, 2009)

What a lovely thread - your Jay is beautiful, I love him. Lovely photos looks like you are making really good progress xx


----------



## Kaa (Apr 25, 2016)

aluz said:


> That's awesome, I'm glad you were able to hand feed Jay some celery! arty:
> It's a win-win situation in terms of bonding and eating healthy snacks! :2thumbs:
> 
> Since you currently had a total of 4 threads recently created here at the Taming and Bonding section, I have combined all of these threads into one so that you are better able to keep track of Jay's progress.
> ...


Brill Thanks... i have started a post in the training Journals that i can keep updated as we go.

http://talkbudgies.com/training-journals/363058-bluejays-training-jurnal.html#post3741370


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That's wonderful that he's now eating from your finger!

Since you've started a new thread where we can stay updated on Jay's progress, I will now close this one :thumbsup:


----------

